# 24 months - The letter as arrived!



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*Hello all,*
Has anyone any ideas on helping me fill my forms in correctly regarding the English Test or how do I prove that I have good enough English? Born and Bred in England and have work as a chef in London! But have no O'levels to prove my English!!! 

*Need help please..*.
Ray


----------

